# منتدى النانو تكنولوجي



## ابو عزام f16 (11 مايو 2010)

اقتراح منتدى النانو يتبع منتدى الهندسة الصناعية لان الصناعة العالمية تتجه الى المنتجات المصنعة بتقنية النانو الاقتصاد العالمي تقودة تقنية النانو


----------



## صناعي1 (12 مايو 2010)

اولا ارحب بك و بمشاركاتك المفيدة
اما بخصوص الاقتراح فأتمنى ان يكون لدينا عدد كاف من المواضيع و الاعضاء المهتمين لفتح منتدى مستقل


----------



## ENG Hitham sabrey (12 أكتوبر 2010)

hi
لكل مهندس ياغالين انا عندي بحث حول النانو تكنولوجي واستخداماتة ممكن المساعده مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكورين


----------



## صناعي1 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t196903.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t198114.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t198115.html
روابط تفيدك ان شاء الله


----------

